# Unknown Hidden Network



## Zoey209 (May 8, 2014)

When I upgraded to Win8.1, it asked if I wanted to automatically connect to my hidden network. I've never set up a hidden network. Sometimes it shows up in my list of WiFi connections. My computer also shows me as belonging to a workgroup, which I never joined. Then one day another network showed up called TOA24 and it was set up to automatically connect. Now it shows up every time I connect to my WiFi connection. Is it possible to determine how my computer joined a workgroup without my knowledge or created a hidden network?








I have Norton Security Suite (through Comcast) running on this computer.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8087 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 931493 MB, Free - 823816 MB; D: Total - 22071 MB, Free - 2286 MB; F: Total - 98 MB, Free - 66 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 181C
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Zoey 209
1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. Any computer on Windows 8 or 8.1 if not on a domain is set up as a workgroup computer
Please see screenshot and link

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/join-domain-workgroup-homegroup

3. That is totally separate from the hidden network issue and in that regard a hidden network is one that is not broadcasting its SSID 
see link please
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/cant-connect-to-network#1TC=windows-8

so in this respect click the wireless connection icon on the notifications area of the taskbar - ascertain what networks are being found and indeed to which you are connected. On ones that are found but are not yours, click on them and ensure connect automatically is not checked.

Now Control Panel Network and sharing centre, open that and on left click change adapter settings then slect your wireless adapter and click on the bar above - view status of this connection, then click the wirless properties button - this is to what you are now connected is it shown with its SSID

Then post back with the information and please include if the TOA24 is a discovered network


----------

